# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمان دقیق کنکور 94 رشته تجربی

## vseo

سلام زمان دقیق کنکور 94 رشته تجربی در چه تاریخی ؟ اصلا به صورت قطعی مشخص شده هنوز ؟

----------


## Orwell

احتمال خیلی زیاد همون 22 خرداد

----------


## vseo

> احتمال خیلی زیاد همون 22 خرداد


یعنی زودتر از کنکوره امساله ؟

----------


## mohsen.h

> احتمال خیلی زیاد همون 22 خرداد



22 خرداد ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا آخه اینقدر زود ؟؟؟؟؟   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :37:  :37:  :37:  :17:  :40:  :40:  :40:  :19:  :30:  :40:  :40:  :13:

----------


## MeH RaN

> یعنی زودتر از کنکوره امساله ؟


بله به خاطر ماه رمضان زمان برگذاری کنکور 94 از 93 زودتر است

----------


## marsad

بهتر بابا
زودتر از شرش خلاص میشیم

----------


## ammir

> بهتر بابا
> زودتر از شرش خلاص میشیم


فکر کنم اولین باره که می خوای کنکور بدی خبر نداری اون ور سال هر یه روز هم برات به اندازه یک هفته الان مهم و حیاتی میشه...:yahoo (3):

----------


## MeH RaN

خب این نکته که این شرایط مال همه ی کنکوری ها هست هم فراموش نکنید

----------


## Azad3h

۲۲ باید باشه
ولی این قلمچی *** همه ازموناش تا ۲۹ خرداده

----------


## vseo

کسی اطلاع نداره که تا کی باید بریم مدرسه دولتی اگه تاریخ کنکور بیاد جلوتر اونوقت مدرسه ها تا عید تعطیل میشن ؟؟؟ اگه اینجوری باشه مدرسه ما امسال تا 15 اردیبهشت اومدن بعد هم که امتحانات خرداد ماه تا 10 هم فکر کنم ! پس کی بشینیم واسه کنکور بخونیم 10 روز فقط؟؟؟

----------


## saeed_1234

برنامه ریزی سازمان سنجش و قلمچی و آموزش پرورش با هم تو حلقم......

----------


## I M P

> کسی اطلاع نداره که تا کی باید بریم مدرسه دولتی اگه تاریخ کنکور بیاد جلوتر اونوقت مدرسه ها تا عید تعطیل میشن ؟؟؟ اگه اینجوری باشه مدرسه ما امسال تا 15 اردیبهشت اومدن بعد هم که امتحانات خرداد ماه تا 10 هم فکر کنم ! پس کی بشینیم واسه کنکور بخونیم 10 روز فقط؟؟؟



من تا اونجایی که دیدم مدارس ممتاز از تابستون شروع میکنن درسا رو تا عید تموم کنن بقیه هم که تووی اینجوری مدارس نیستن خودشون تابستون میرن کلاس تا بخشی از درسهای پیش رو تموم کنن تا از اون طرف* به موقع،* نه تا عید تموم بشه درساشون.تا بعد از عید استرس درسهای نخونده نیاید سراغشون.نمونش هم نگاه به آینده قلمچیه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برنامه ریزی سازمان سنجش و قلمچی و آموزش پرورش با هم تو حلقم......


*
سال 92 هم اینجوری شدن برنامه قلمچی رو کشیدن عقبتر یکی دوتا آزمون جای دو هفته یک بار هر هفته آزمون برگزار کردن.مشکلی نیس.نگران نباشین*

----------

